# How do you keep a stallion? Stabling etc?



## Ignition (5 January 2010)

Do you have to keep them isolated, or can you keep stallions stabled next to eachother or stabled next to geldings? I assume you cant keep them next to mares  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Can they be ridden out with other stallions?


I'm just curious btw, don't worry i'm not about to rush out and buy a stallion  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks for any replies


----------



## Enfys (5 January 2010)

My boy lives out, he is by himself at the moment as I have no mares suitable to run with him right now. usually in Spring/Summer he runs with his mares.

He has a paddock of about an acre, 12" across the walkway is a mares paddock. 80' in another direction are ponies and weanlings. he can always see someone.

Stabling? Hmmm. he comes in the barn with everyone else, he is the only horse that actually has a specific stable, no bars or 7' walls though. It is next to a goat pen so he doesn't actually have anyone right next to him, but 15' across the aisle there will be mares. He'll stand out in the aisle for the trimmer and is as good as gold, apart from being an idle toad and refusing to balance on three legs that is.

Riding out together? Yes. For instance, an awful lot of racehorses are entire, also endurance horses. Mostly they (racehorses particularly)don't know quite what their bits are for admittedly. We used to train arabs, and had about 80% stallions on the yard, they worked together, we turned them out separately naturally, it wouldn't have done to have clients horses escaping and beating each other up. Obviously, you have to be aware that you are sitting on a giant hormone and they can be unpredictable, but I've never had stallions attack each other at work, try to jump a mare, yes!


----------



## holiday (5 January 2010)

Our stallions are kept next to each other in a barn alongside mares and youngstock.

Ours is an American barn type with bars and yes most will stable next to a mare although it is usually the mares that get cross after the initial huffing and puffing they settle and dont bother about the girls, my section b stallion even if they are in season gets bored with them after a while!!!!  

The weanlings come in loose at this time of year and often run round to them to say hello over the stable door!!!!!

We try to turn them out with an empty paddock next to them as we only have electric fencing but some will go next to geldings and my section b stallion will run next to anyone any colts we have bred which will stay entire are turned out with the geldings for as long as possible so they have a normal life, although not colts together as they get too rough unless they are from the same year and have stayed together!!!

Yes they will all work in mixed company as most go out competing but of course as mentioned above yes they can be hormonal and you do have to be aware of any mares in season!!!!!!  Our school is also surrounded three sides with paddocks usually mare &amp; foals live in them all summer and often the children come and hang their heads over the school fence - not helpful but the boys have to deal with it!!!!!!


----------



## cruiseline (5 January 2010)

It really depends on what you mean by isolated. No horse, be it a stallion or otherwise, should be isolated, they are herd animals and need the companionship of other horses for their mental well being.

There is an article about the care of stallions in the Horse Breeders Magazine you can find it here.

http://www.horsebreedersmagazine.com/#/day-in-the-life-of-a-stallion/4537606390







This is our stallion, he is stabled in the main yard with all the other competition horses. He has 2 gelding (in photo) to his left and our pony stallion to his right. He is hacked out with any and all of the other ridden horses, including mares and is turned out regularly with the broodmares in adjacent fields.
Where he tends to do lots of this

























Rather than worry about where the ladies are.


----------



## ritajennings (5 January 2010)

I have worked with stallions for a long time and have only been lucky enough to see a stallion running with his mares in the last few months, and what a wonderful sight it is, friends of mine run their ID boy with his mares and when the herd can running over to us with him at the head , it did bring a tear to my eye.
This is the best way by far to keep a stallion but not available to everyone.
I only do AI with Archie my RID stallion so hope I do the next best thing , he lives out with a companion pony, they have  access to a stable 24/7, I did start to bring him in during the winter as he is clipped and competes (and because I was told I could not leave him out during winter) but have since rugged him up with 2 rugs and left him to decide for himself as there is hay both inside and out.
I only have the one stallion so this works for me. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Wanted to add photo but do not know how


----------



## Simsar (5 January 2010)

You wouldn't know our Stallion was entire he is in an American barn style too it has six stables within it, with back window that look across to mares (in the spring).  He has his mate opposite and the mares will go next to him albeit ours.  He goes out on his own either with someone next to him or not very relaxed (loves to eat) not bothered about company.  He has a clip on you tube under Cressingham National Silver if you would like to see, not clever enough to put the link on!!


----------



## Simsar (5 January 2010)

Noddy we love noddy!!  Try to upload Rita. xx


----------



## cruiseline (5 January 2010)

It is indeed a wonderful sight to see a stallion run with his mares, but a vast majority of stallions also compete, so to run them out and have them ready and fit for competitions would be almost impossible. There is also the risk of injury, none of our competition horses are turned out 24/7, they all get their time in the paddock, put injury prevention is always our top priority.

If you open a photobucket account you can post pictures from there.


----------



## BigRed (5 January 2010)

I just wanted to say how fantastic it is to hear so many people keep their stallions in such a natural way.


----------



## Touchwood (5 January 2010)

Vagebont who stands with us also lives alongside all the other horses, he is stabled next to our mare barn.  
He also hacks out with other mares - competition stallions in particular, really do need to know that work time is work time, and they should behave.  He's always been treated as any other horse which is very important if you want to be able to take them out safely to shows etc.


----------



## Bananaman (5 January 2010)

Fab pics cruiseline!

Spider, aka Amour g, is also stabled alongside others.  We have outside block built stables but he is in a line with the two mares and a gelding.
He is turned out every day for as long as possible and in the summer even 24/7.
He hacks out with a gelding as that is all we have to ride with atm, but isn't any bother, goes first, last or upsides!


----------



## AndyPandy (5 January 2010)

As you can see from the varied responses, there isn't one specific "ideal" way to keep a stallion. A lot depends on your set up, and the individual animal.

Some general guidance is that:
*He should be able to see and interact with horses outside of the breeding situation
*If he is to be kept in a stable, then it should be on the larger size to allow maximum movement.
*He must be allowed some sort of turnout and/or physical exercise for mental well-being.

Stallions can be kept stabled next to/with other stallions, geldings, mares etc. and the different combinations will have effects on their behaviour and reproductive efficiency... perhaps that is for another thread, though!

In essence, the stallion should be treated like any other horse. If you isolate and punish a stallion, and are fearful of him - then you will produce a diffcult, angry and dangerous animal.


----------



## ritajennings (5 January 2010)

As you might have guessed not very good with the PC but anyone that wants to see Noddy can view pictures of him with Archie at www.avantistud.com click on gallery, if you scroll mouse over pictures details will come up.


----------



## LynneB (5 January 2010)

I was very sad to hear on another thread recently a stallion described as being kept "in prison" whilst on stud duty which is why he was so excitable when seen out at a stallion parade.

I don't think any stallion should be kept in prison conditions, none of the ones I have seen have been and that is why, after seeing the ones at Brendon, Touchwood and Lynaire etc, we wanted to do a series of articles showing that they really can live very happy and well socialised lives.  As Cruiseline said the first one is in the Dec issue of the magazine.


----------



## LynneB (5 January 2010)

Bananaman I think you should post that video of Amour G playing


----------



## cruiseline (5 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Bananaman I think you should post that video of Amour G playing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

So do I its fab and really shows that there are people who give their breeding stallions a happy fulfilled life out side of the covering season.

Most stallions are well adjusted, polite, happy horse to have around, but you will find that these horses have experienced, understanding and knowledgeable owners by their sides.


----------



## angrovestud (5 January 2010)

this might be of interest, when we went to see Ricco it was not to buy him but I had researched his pedigree and seen photos of him and we were just going to view him as a stallion.
at this point he was not standing at stud, and i had come to an arrangment with his owner to borrow him for a month to cover both my mares.
when we arrived that day I was shocked to find a 16.3hh stallion lying in his box with a man smoking a fag sitting on him, this was when we drove past his stable and the door was open and the electric tape across the front of his box, we got out and met the owner and then her husband who was new to riding and stallion ownership, we were taken in to his box to see him the roof was just above his ears and he was in a 12x 10 at best sized stable, he was taken out to an area outsixe which had broken fencing and kids on ponies riding over random jumps, ricco was then lounged at a canter in between bronching bucks.
he looked so sad had developed sarcoids around 15 or so.
 this horse was bred by two dear friend of mine and he had know a better life we agreeded to taken him for his girly holiday, as he had not been out on to turnout for over 9 months, he had been allowed to walk on a lead but now he was scaring the owners so that had stopped all this lad got was 1/2 hour on a horse walker at 5.30 am then prison for the rest of the day.
as we left my husband turned to me and said if he ever comes up for sale we must buy him, well 1 month later he did we did buy him and we rehabilitated him over a year.
 he now has his own paddock next to his wives and his children and he has six wives and a 2 year old son who also lives out next to ricco wives they are a family just like we have family and I will never change Riccos life as there are not many stallions that could have come through that to be what he is today .
that was 4 years ago 
Edited to say all sarcoids gone 3 years ago all fell off when his first was born
sorry I am dyslexic.. 
Sorry it long.


----------



## Carsmore (5 January 2010)

My stallion is stabled within sight and sound of everyone else. Its only due to the fact that I want him to have the biggest stable, which is just outside the barn with the other stables in. He had last winter stabled next to an old gelding. He goes out in the field along with mares in the field next to him. I have run electric fence so he cant get to the wall. this is more due to the fact that the wall isnt 100% brilliant! Up until this summer, he was turned out with a couple of geldings but I sold one and the other is a geriatric sec A and the old boy cant be ar**d with with the stallion trying to play with him all day! By the way he is 15hh and in luuuurve with my friends 18hh Shire mare who has come to stay for the winter.


----------



## koeffee (5 January 2010)

both my stallions are stabled in a mixed yard, one isnt turned out much as he never has been so its something im working on, my other stallion hg calypso is out with geldings in his field, its taken a year but he is so happy to be out with others. i wouldnt say it works for all but it works for me.


----------



## luckilotti (5 January 2010)

Thats such a nice story Angrove - in the respect that Ricco found you, its not acceptable how he was previously kept.

This subject is very close to my heart.  In my local area, the majority of stallions dont get turned out, a lot of horses full stop dont get turned out in one particular area due to limited land (as in yards with 20 or so boxes, and maybe 1.5 acres grazing max for the WHOLE yard!)  Its not just resitrcted to a certain breed, i know if a welsh stud and a arab stud whos stallions dont get turned out - in some cases - not even in a sand paddock - they are stabled 24/7!!!
i took one such stallion on during 2007, he was due to come to my yard for a couple of weeks to cover my mare, he ended up staying from july until november - the reason, he was enjoying himself and i knew what he would be returning to. 

i think the problem with this country is lack of knowledge.  i certainly know in this area, people automatically assume that any colt or stallion will rape their mares.  even if they are no-where near.  This leads some stallion owners i believe to 'keep them locked up'   As a YO, i get asked when people look around if we allow colts and/or stallions, i say on occassions we do, the reaction - they are not prepared to stable on a yard with them, even though said entire would be in a different block etc.  
as a child, i was stabled on a riding school whereby the yard manager had a stallion there, he was a joy to be around, hacked out with the riding school hacks with mares etc and was never a problem.  are there many riding schools now that would 'risk' a stallion being there with the sue culture we live in?

i'm going to stop now as i am going completely off in a different direction!

i think the key is that every stallion has different traits, and his management has to be adapted to suit the individual, but at the end of the day - they ARE horses and need to be allowed to live as such.


----------



## magic104 (5 January 2010)

"Do you have to keep them isolated" - From what I have seen this is almost a thing of the past.  Most stallions I have seen now have often been on mixed yards.  I also know of an ID stallion The Crofter who runs with his mares.  Stallions seem to be a lot happier these days then the ones I remember who were kept in isolation.  One of the worse for temperment was a Welsh D who lived most of his life in a barn, except when he was in work or covering. 

I would think it would be near on impossible to keep a competition stallion in isolation


----------



## Bananaman (5 January 2010)

Your wish is my command!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





This is what a young stallion gets up to in his spare time, or in reality probably attention seeking!  The horse I'm on at the beginning is a mare and is obviously far less interesting than playing with his empty water tub!  It was a sad day when I had to take it away from him but he'd made the edges rough and I didn't want him to hurt himself. He does love his ball but this was his favourite and it's a shame I missed him galloping round with it up in the air! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mftSWXrIAFU


----------



## levantosh (5 January 2010)

My boy goes out first thing through the winter for couple of hours, then the mares go out when he comes back in. He is stabled next to other horses (mares and geldings depending what I have in) but he is more interested in his hay rather than what the others are doing! Only one of my mares is not allowed to go near him as he is madly in love with her!!


----------



## angrovestud (5 January 2010)

luckilotti you are so right we have been chosen by Ricco, and hes looked after us ever since.


----------



## TayloredEq (5 January 2010)

"I was very sad to hear on another thread recently a stallion described as being kept "in prison" whilst on stud duty which is why he was so excitable when seen out at a stallion parade."

I made that comment and now feel that perhaps I need to clarify it as it was obvioulsy misunderstood.

What I meant was that as the stallion was being liveried at the stud and was being collected from multiple times in the day that he was not living the same lifestyle he is over th e winter - ie ridden work, turn out etc. 

The stables he is kept in are in  a stallion barn, where the stallions can see each other and put their heads over the door. I suspect he would also go on the walker and I know when I was enquiring about having my stallion there that I was told there was limited turn out available.

So my description was not meant to suggest that he was  kept isolated in a cage unable to lead a normal life but rather that it is a big step to go from just doing stud work with the odd bit of walking/ridden work to go out to a stallion parade and see lots of other horses, sights and sounds.

Hope that clears that up.


To the OP - my boy has his own field which he will occasionally share with the shetland (depending where the shetland wants to be!) and apart from that he has the same routine as any of the other competition horses. 

He is also kept in an American barn and has been kept in the low or the high fronted boxes and has been next to or across from  mares. He will whinny at a mare as she is walked past him and he does get a bit excited when he watches the mares on the walker but other than that you would not know he was a stallion.

As others have said treat him like a horse and he will be a horse, but always have it in the back of your mind that he is entire. As with the others he will hack out with mares and geldings and is worked in the school with them. He is a walk in at a local stud so I expect him to act like a horse at home and that he only gets to think about sex when he goes to the stud.


----------



## Tempi (5 January 2010)

We have one stallion on the yard, hes 14 though and very well behaved.  Hes stabled on a block next to and opposite geldings (his top bar grill is kept shut at all times).  He gets turned out everyday in a post and rail paddock that is next to another paddock which will have one of the geldings in.


----------



## Simsar (5 January 2010)

Brilliant vid Bananaman.


----------



## shirleyno2 (5 January 2010)

Excellent video!!
My stallions are all in a mixed barn, some are stabled next to mares but not the norm! Each one is an Individual.


----------



## Simsar (5 January 2010)

Don't know if this will work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVbppYRy9WI


----------



## almorton (5 January 2010)

last year my 3yo colt was stabled overnight next door to another 3yo colt on one side and a chestnut mare on the other! 
he had all day turnout next to 2 other grazed fields, and never a moments bother. he was easy to do in every way, probably due to his fab early start in life where he was well socialised! (thanks koeffee!! )
he was only cut as he should have made a hand bigger but must have some dwarf genes somewhere!


----------



## lindsayH (5 January 2010)

I'm well aware that I'm very lucky but my stallion lives out with my geldings. They are all his size or bigger and quite tough though. He gives them a bit of a hard time but no worse than a bossy gelding. He is extremely quiet and well behaved generally but maybe that's partly because he lives out. He'll stable next to anything.


----------



## Vickijay (5 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Your wish is my command!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





This is what a young stallion gets up to in his spare time, or in reality probably attention seeking!  The horse I'm on at the beginning is a mare and is obviously far less interesting than playing with his empty water tub!  It was a sad day when I had to take it away from him but he'd made the edges rough and I didn't want him to hurt himself. He does love his ball but this was his favourite and it's a shame I missed him galloping round with it up in the air! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mftSWXrIAFU 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am totally in love with your horse and thats a fab video. He is for sure my fav HHO horse, maybe I could have another baby from my girlie...


----------



## Fahrenheit (6 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Your wish is my command!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





This is what a young stallion gets up to in his spare time, or in reality probably attention seeking!  The horse I'm on at the beginning is a mare and is obviously far less interesting than playing with his empty water tub!  It was a sad day when I had to take it away from him but he'd made the edges rough and I didn't want him to hurt himself. He does love his ball but this was his favourite and it's a shame I missed him galloping round with it up in the air! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mftSWXrIAFU 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL thats the first time i've watched that video, could never watch you tube on my old pc  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Makes me feel abit better about my baby stallions questionable play habits... when he wants to play with his water tub he just tips the water out all over his stable  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and then looks very smug when he is carrying the tub round in his mouth, all my stallions, except the old man, really enjoy jolly balls as well  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 great entertainment for them and me  
	
	
		
		
	


	





My stallions are kept on a mixed yard, at the moment we have 2 mares, 2 stallions and a gelding on one yard and a stallion and gelding on the other, but we have had 4 stallion and 2 mares on the same small 6 box yard with no problems  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They have their own turn out paddock, where they can see everything including the mare field and arena


----------



## amandaco2 (6 January 2010)

the happiest stallions ive seen are kept like any other horse really....
obviously they need a good leader and kept well trained and strict rules to stay safe.
my fillys sire was perfectly well mannered- happy for strangers to crowd into the box with him and scratch him, leads past the mares and breeding station in headcollar etc.


----------



## miss_bird (7 January 2010)

My stallion is so quiet that eveyone who meets him does not believe he is entire.
He lives out 24/7 with my old mare and a few others, he has been in the field with only electric fence seperating him from the mares, and nevr been a bother.
This is a lad i brought as a wild unhandled 3 year old, now most laid back loving horse ever and yes i do trust him completely.
When covering mares he is very easy to handle, and i ride him out with mares or geldings any time of the year. 
But everyone deals with their horses differently, this way suits me and my horses.
P.s. he is the coloured lad i am riding in my siggy


----------



## Partoow (7 January 2010)

My stallions are all kept on the same yard they all get turn out in a secure paddock but within sight of the others, usually geldings because i find most mares will do their 'come hither' looks at the poor stallions when the stallions are doing nothing to provoke the mares!!
I have a 'boys' side, and the girls are kept on the other side.
I do keep Jayes fluid about because the mares will'squirt' and that is just not fair on the stallions to be wafting around in the air, its about the only stuff that kills the smell.
my stallions have 'talking holes to either the gelding or the stallion next door.
They are all regarded as individuals and my treatment of each is with that consideration as, especiallly as the day light hours and ergo the testosterone levels in crease so the stalllions behaviour changes.
My staff are all taught how to handle the stallions and always respect the fact they are entire. we give them a normal life with cosideration for their safety and those around them.


----------



## TarrSteps (7 January 2010)

Most of the stallions I've ridden have lived more or less as partoow and others describe, with attention to the balance between their mental and physical health, and everyone's safety.  

One lived turned out with his mares BUT he was a Connemara, very chilled, and had grown up that way.  They also had an enormous area (about 100 acres) and no other male horses around.  When he bred outside mares he came into a particular paddock system the owners built for the purpose.

One did live sequestered.  His father had been quite an aggressive horse (owned by the same person) and I think his people thought this was "necessary".  He was dangerous to ride, horrid to handle and breed, and generally miserable.  Eventually the people had to move and he became too much of a liability but no one else would take him on, given his reputation.  It was very sad and, I suspect, unnecessary.

It does worry me though, that people read threads like this and think they'll just be able to buy any old stallion and keep it anywhere.  I suspect a great deal of thought and attention goes into keeping many of the stallions above with regard to fencing, routine, handling, surrounding horses etc.


----------



## Partoow (7 January 2010)

I agree TS, i may sound 'relaxed' but no-one ever leads a stallion on the yard without a chain attached under the chin of the head collar they are never tied on the yard and all handlers are my trained staff.
my liveries are also made aware of the stallions and the fact that they must always remember that regardles of how well behave/relaxed the stallions are thay are still and always stallions.
i have huge respect for my stallions , this goes hnd in hand with their management so that everyone is safe and happy.
Giving them a well managed life with freedoms within the structure is all part of the system i use.
I am however very experienced and would not recomend any one take on a stallion without appropriate training and facillities.


----------



## Ellibelli (7 January 2010)

Hi Cruiseline. I've been lurking for a while but finally taken the plunge to register to take the oppurtunity to say I saw your stallion at Weston Lawns last summer and think he is one of the most beautiful horses I have ever seen and it's great to see that he has such a fantastic home life!


----------



## Ignition (7 January 2010)

Wow thanks everyone so many replies, i was expecting to be ignored  
	
	
		
		
	


	








  Love the photos and videos - some gorgeous stallions on this forum!!

Thanks again, i feel like i know a lot more now  
	
	
		
		
	


	






xxx


----------



## cruiseline (8 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi Cruiseline. I've been lurking for a while but finally taken the plunge to register to take the oppurtunity to say I saw your stallion at Weston Lawns last summer and think he is one of the most beautiful horses I have ever seen and it's great to see that he has such a fantastic home life! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you Ellibelli and welcome to the forum.

He really enjoyed his summer competing at Weston Lawns, he seems to have quite a fan club there  
	
	
		
		
	


	





When the shows resume, you will have to pop over for an introduction and a cuddle  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 At the moment with frozen arenas, fields, traitorous roads and walkways, he is having to settle for a spin on the walker each day  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He has his airs above the ground in a confined space of to a T now.


----------



## gekko (13 January 2010)

All four of our boys live out in paddocks, each with atleast a small band of mares at all times. Often with mares and foals at foot.

The two boys that are currently being ridden and competed do so direct from the paddock. Its interesting to watch the interaction when they are put back after a ride...must say hello to everyone and catch up on the gossip, they a quick lap to remark all the piles...lol

They are ridden out and competed in all sorts of mixed  company and it's never an issue..


----------



## cadefan (14 January 2010)

I have 2 stallions. My 5 year old Andalucian lives in because he prefers it but is turned out for as long as he wants in the summer and for a couple of hours in the winter (as well as his ridden work). You would not know he is a stallion except for the occasional announcement of his presence by a deafening whinny! He has to combine covering and ridden work in the spring. He is totally chilled when all the mares are moved around, in season or not. My 8 year old Section D has done a lot more covering in his life, including running with his mares. He lives out pretty much 24/7 with a field shelter and is the gentlest soul you will ever meet. The only time he is 'manly' in when you bring him in from the field to ride and he prances into the yard. I lead him in a stud ring in case he tries to haul me off to meet a lady; he respects the ring. As soon as he has his tack on he is in gelding mode and can happily work in at competitions with in season mares around him. I am sure that if I kept him in 24/7 with the top door shut, he might have a total personality change!


----------



## Wideyes (28 April 2015)

I found this post very interesting and helpful. I posted myself, on keeping my horses in a mixed heard with another mare and stallion (both gentle natured). The comments where quite different and less positive. Although I am concerned about my horses safety. This post gives me a most more balanced view than the other one. I really needed some positive comments about stallions after reading that.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...eping-a-Stallion-with-two-mares-and-a-gelding


----------



## GemG (28 April 2015)

They are all different, character, temperament, behaviour and can be different according to work, time of year, situation, handler etc. 

Ours is unusual as in he is on a normal livery yard. He is turned out as much as possible (field is separate and not next to the rest). His stable is with the rest. 

He is treated just the same, but just with a bit more care I guess to make sure nothing unwanted happens.  He ties with others, rides out, travels with and competes with others.    He runs with mares if he has a girlfriend and is generally a true gent.  But he can have those moments that you need to be firm etc just as with any horse.  He is 21 years old now and a lot of people don't notice he is a stallion as he is normally very quiet, settled and a nice person.

I think the days of keeping them in total isolation apart from covering are mostly over thankfully.  No wonder they were often grumpy and downright dangerous sods!

....but knowledgable handler with lots of common sense a must and the stallion needs to have a good temperament to start with, or it would be recipie for chaos!


----------



## Casey76 (28 April 2015)

Wideyes, do you intend to have a foal by the stallion (I think you said that your mare is fine bones, and the stallion is a shire).  If not, then it is beyond idiotic to have your mare run with him.  Not only could he seriously hurt your mare, but your mare could seriously hurt him.


----------



## tristar (28 April 2015)

our stallion is in at night now, before he lived out 24 7 with a field shelter, he loves being next to the house, constant fuss and attention, he has a large hard standing yard next to his stable, which he can canter round, then goes out to graze in a small paddock, and goes on the riding surface to roll and generally scream about and cause mayhem, then I bring him up at night and his son is in the yard, with him all night, and they socialize, well try boss each other really, he is ridden as often as possible and thrives on the most attention possible, this morning he was very hot and firey so I leapt on him and rode for 1 hour, after which he was relaxed and my neighbour rode him for another half hour, he was like an angel.


----------



## Kaycee (29 April 2015)

My two Spanish stallions are turned out with their mares and foals all year round. The older of the two isn't keen on strange mares in the paddock next to him and his herd, but isn't worried if they're in his stable block. The other is quite happy to have any horse out in the next paddock to him and his girls. Even so, the fencing is 7' high and it is double fenced. It doesn't pay to be complacent around entires, no matter how laid back they are! He is also fine to ride in mixed company and at competitions. 
Personally, if I had to keep a stallion isolated, I wouldn't keep one at all. They are such sociable creatures.


----------



## Rollin (29 April 2015)

My two stallions get as much interaction as possible, bearing in mind we don't cover our mares every year.

They both have stables with grills and a favourite mare alongside.  My CB stallion has wintered alongside the mare who foaled today, although he will be turned out alone for the time being.

The Shagya stallion is running with a mare to be scanned tomorrow.

They cannot see each other but are always able to watch their mares.  We only have electric fencing and so run two fences between them and mares.  The mares are more trouble than the stallions as striking out can tear out the bottom strand electric fence.

I hate the thought of stallions being stabled in isolation.


----------



## tristar (30 April 2015)

I was on a yard a few years ago there was 50 stallions, all for riding, and lived near the top jumping studs in france also, they had lots of stallions on each haras, all were ridden and competed, its very much a british islands thing to be anti stallion, (oh my god its entire,!) etc.


----------



## Leo Walker (30 April 2015)

Wideyes said:



			I found this post very interesting and helpful. I posted myself, on keeping my horses in a mixed heard with another mare and stallion (both gentle natured). The comments where quite different and less positive. Although I am concerned about my horses safety. This post gives me a most more balanced view than the other one. I really needed some positive comments about stallions after reading that.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...eping-a-Stallion-with-two-mares-and-a-gelding

Click to expand...

The situation you describe in your post is VERY different from the people posting here!


----------



## Rollin (30 April 2015)

tristar said:



			I was on a yard a few years ago there was 50 stallions, all for riding, and lived near the top jumping studs in france also, they had lots of stallions on each haras, all were ridden and competed, its very much a british islands thing to be anti stallion, (oh my god its entire,!) etc.
		
Click to expand...

This is very true.  Both my stallions have been to local yards for training, I have never had a French yard bat an eyelid about having a stallion.  It is never an issue.

And my Shagya stallion competed in endurance all of last year with mares, geldings and on one occassion hacked round with two other Shagya stallions.


----------



## Lgd (2 May 2015)

My boy lives on the same yard as my mares. His stable is opposite the main block with about 15 metres between them, but simply because his stable was built later and there is no room to add on to the others.  
He works with the mares, goes out next to the geldings and my 3yo will eventually go in with him. The mares don't go out at the same time as him.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 May 2015)

I've been to The National Stud recently,  each stallion has his own stable in a row with the covering yard in the centre, they see mares and foals in the fields around and each has his own paddock, they get 6 miles per day walking in hand as they are not insured for riding, and I think this is related to their value rather than anything else. 
All the activity is behind their stable, so they are not constanty interrupted with lorres etc. They are used to the routine, and get to cover up to five times per day, which may be pretty much anytime from 6.00 am to midnight.
Its a busy place, but quiet!


----------



## MissTyc (2 May 2015)

My boy was out with geldings and young colts as well ... He was only a touch under 14.2hh, mind you, and the colts were racehorses  -- he taught them manners ... His best friend was a gelding. He had had ladies in his youth (juniors pony), but didn't seem to "miss" them per se. Always kept a field's distance after retirement, but never turned on his male companions. We were lucky - yes, but on the other hand he was raised in the same way, with an older stallion and geldings. He was never alone, for 28 years so he knew no different.


----------



## tristar (2 May 2015)

tarrsteps, comment re it may not appear at first glance but a lot more thought and energy and effort goes into keeping a lot of these stallions than is apparent reading this thread, ok some are easier than others.

I feel joined to mine at the hip as regards keeping him busy and content, he is very  very clever, totally switched on, never misses a movement as regards other other horses, for myself I could say its a way of life, if you are lacking in dedication its not a good route to go down for the horses sake.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (6 May 2015)

tristar said:



			tarrsteps, comment re it may not appear at first glance but a lot more thought and energy and effort goes into keeping a lot of these stallions than is apparent reading this thread, ok some are easier than others.

I feel joined to mine at the hip as regards keeping him busy and content, he is very  very clever, totally switched on, never misses a movement as regards other other horses, for myself I could say its a way of life, if you are lacking in dedication its not a good route to go down for the horses sake.
		
Click to expand...

this in spades.

we are lucky as have 3 geldings and one 3yo stallion at home so no ladies to tempt or distract. this will not change.

he is very very good, not bothered by coming or goings on the yard-he can go out first or last and be left on his own in the field without a murmur. he sees lots of horses (incl mares) arrive for lessons and they walk past his field but he does no more than walk over, neigh and then go back to grazing.

i do know plenty of people who struggle with them (stallions) becoming very wound up whenever a horse goes out/comes in/a slight change of routine.

mine goes out next to geldings and is no worry at all. They are divided by a double fence approx 6ft high and 4foot wide but thats to stop them removing each others fly masks and neck covers!!!!

the only side of his field that borders the road is 5.5 approx post and rail with another 1.6 approx electric on top. not that he shows any inclination to care who rides past-again he walks over very calmly, watches the horse past, then resumes eating.

he has not yet covered and will not do for a few years(until he is settled in work and proven in the ring) and his attitude may change a little then but we could accommodate it if we had to and move him further from our boundary.

its always in the back of my mind to just be aware and whilst we are carefully blasé around him, a lot of experience and thought goes in to that careful blasé approach!


----------



## lme (10 May 2015)

My mare spent a few years on loan to a friend who had a stallion who she didn't seem to treat any different to her other horses.  My mare was stabled next to him, was hacked out with him and was turned out next to him (or with him when his owner decided to put her in foal). He was always perfectly calm and well mannered. 

The friend now has a Friesian stallion, who she rides  and drives (he has given horse and trap rides at the local school fete). He lives with mares and geldings and is very relaxed and happy.


----------

